# poodles ive groomed



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

these are a fue of my clients hope you like them


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

They look lovely npm (newpoodlemum, gunna have to shorten your name to something :rofl I am a learner groomer, self taught and only been doing it for a little over 6 months so I love to see photos of groomed dogs. 

Do you just use a grooming arm? I have bought the Aussie version of the LIP system, just waiting for the table top to arrive so I can mount it hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i only use a grooming arm if i realy need to i dont use hardly any restaights think its always best to teach dog to stand on the table 

you can call me emily 

i have tons of pics of all sorts of breed and i can give u some web addresses of some grooming forums im a member of


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

They all look lovely emily  I wish I didn'thave to use arms on a lot of my clients, but it's just to much of a safety risk in most cases for me. I sometimes have nightmares about dogs getting loose and making it out the door or something. *shudders*


----------



## jbsmomto1 (Mar 8, 2009)

The cut on the bottom left, a white poodle on a blue table, what's that cut...I LIKE it and I think that's what I done to Ruby.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Nice work, Emily...*

That silver is just the cut I'm going for with my guys. Thanks!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

how do you find a grooming school?


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Your really good. I am self tought or self learning as we go LOL. I have done some huge screw ups but that is how you learn. I have 2 standards hopefully 3 soon so taking them to groomers is not an option for me. I learn or they look like crap LOL
Mandy is in bikini clip sofairly easy but Casey is lamb so a little harder and HATES the blow dryer on his head so even worse. I never get a nice strait top knot on him.
I threatened last night to do bikini clip on him if he doesn't be good.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

jbsmomto1 said:


> The cut on the bottom left, a white poodle on a blue table, what's that cut...I LIKE it and I think that's what I done to Ruby.


thank you for all your nice comments 

the silver and the white are both in a blended lamb trim i did a 7f i think on the back and used comb attachments on the legs and then scissored to finish
thats the most comment pet trim here im in england 

the only thing on the white dog that is diffrent is that i clip a little bit off the top of the ears to make them come away from the head mummy doesnt like the big fluffy ears but i dont mind like trying diffrent styles 

thank you for all your nice comments 

i went to grooming school when i was 16 and im 22 really do love my job and cant wait for my own poodle boy to be old enough to come home he is only 2 weeks at the mo,


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh the waiting! I couldn't believe how slow the time went while I was waiting for T to come home. And then the plane was delayed almost 3 hours on the morning he was flying home  Went to the airport twice only to be told it was going to be an extra hour each time. Well worth the wait though, we just love our little buddy.

I'm self learning too Mandycasey'smom :smile: definately not self taught! Have quite a few books and DVD's and watch all I can on the net. I get to practice on all sorts of dogs cause we're a small town and I'm the old "groomer" and I say groomer lightly :rofl: but I love it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Do a keyword search Tanner for grooming schools in your area and see what pops up. I can't remember where you live or I would have already done it. 
Two of the more well known schools are the Nash Acadamy and Paragon. Here in Florida we have the Institue of Animal Arts that has both a grooming school and a vet asstistant program..... if it still exists I remember looking into it right after I turned 18.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice! I'm new to grooming and has recently started to groom my own dogs. When you shave their face do you take the whiskers off? My husband swears that when a professional groomer does it they don't - they trim around the whiskers - is this true?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope, you buzz them off... unless you're like god or something I don't see how you could leave them and still do clean face ?? Maybe he thinks that because when a shaved face starts to grow out a couple of days after being clipped the whiskers seem to grow the fastest and get "pokey". They don't look like they haven't been clipped though they are still really short.. ??


----------

